#  >  > Thailand Festivals, Beaches, Scuba Diving and Temples, Tell us Your Tales >  >  > Thailands Festivals and Celebrations >  >  Sattahip celebrates end of Vegetarian Festival

## dirtydog

*Sattahip celebrates end of Vegetarian Festival*
Patcharapol Panrak
A ceremony to celebrate the end of the Vegetarian Festival was held at Sattahip on October 20 by Narong Bunbancherdsri, head of the Sawang Rotchana Thammasathan Foundation in Sattahip, along with committee members consisting of Thai people with Chinese heritage, and members of the public.
Worshippers had, over a period of nine days, from the first waxing moon to the ninth waxing moon, according to the vegetarian period of the ninth lunar month of the Chinese calendar, been conducting ceremonies to send nine gods back to their homes in paradise.
During this period, believers make merit by abstaining from eating meat, hence the Vegetarian Festival. On the last vegetarian day, Sattahip people gathered at the ceremony to celebrate the final departure of the gods to their home.

Pattaya Mail

----------

